# Como proteger altavoces contra sobreamplificacion



## Chipchip (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola, me gustaría saber como puedo proteger unos altavoces de 6 ohms, que he leido que admiten hasta 50w de amplificacion. No se como funciona o que hace un protector de los que he visto en el foro, así que no me quiero arriesgar. Es que quiero montar un amplificador de 50w y no quiero que se me estropeen los altavoces. Que me recomiendan para protegerlos? y de paso, que amplificador de hasta 50w me recomiendan?

Gracias de antemano

Mas informacion de los altavoces:

Amplificador
Salida
6 ohmios, 10%, 1 kHz
Musical de 2 x 50 W
: 2 x 25 W RMS


----------



## hellfull (Nov 17, 2010)

!! CUIDADO ¡¡ ese es el mejor aparato que puedes montar...
ahi pone 25 rms yo montaba uno de 25 para rendirlo al maximo y yasta con 50 w lo vas a chamuscar en un rato.


----------



## Chipchip (Nov 17, 2010)

vale, alguna sugerencia para el amplificador? Me podrías explicar como funciona un protector de altavoces o/y mostrarme algun esquema que sea bueno?

Por cierto creo que son 50w porque por detras de la minicadena pone 44w


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chipchip dijo:


> Me podrías explicar como funciona un protector de altavoces o/y mostrarme algun esquema que sea bueno?


 
Los protectores de parlantes , en su gran mayoria , actuan desconectando estos ultimos al detectar una tension continua en la salida del amplificador, generalmente por ponerse en cortocircuito los transistores de potencia.

Otros tipos de proteccion se disparan por circulacion de corriente, por ejemplo, un cortocircuito en tus bafles, hara que circule una corriente mas elevada al valor correspondiente de funcionamiento , desconenctando asi tus parlantes, esta ultima protege al amplificador mas que a tus parlantes!!

Aca te dejo unas imagenes de un protector contra DC.




Espero que te sirva, saludos!!!


----------



## Chipchip (Nov 17, 2010)

gracias pipa09. Y tu que ampli me recomiendas?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chipchip dijo:


> gracias pipa09. Y tu que ampli me recomiendas?


 
No soy quien para decirte cual es mejor o peor, pero si me tendria que inclinar hacia un circuito mas o menos dentro de esa potencia seria este!
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4142II.pdf

He armado  varios (gente del foro tambien lo realizo) y siempre funciona, buena calidad y sencillo, en el link aparace toda la data y un diseño de pcb, sino en el foro hay mas info y diagramas a base de ese IC.

Saludos!!


----------



## hellfull (Nov 17, 2010)

hay rondando por el foro muy buenos amplificadores de poca potencia.
te recomiendo que para esos altavoces no estropearlos uses este amplificador que si lo montas bien y te funciona ( que funciona desde luego ) te va a ir de lujo.
bueno busca por aqui en audio gran señal amplificador sinclair z30 o pone amplificador con +-20v o algo asi.es de los post destacados asi que lo encontraras rapido.



pipa09 dijo:


> Los protectores de parlantes , en su gran mayoria , actuan desconectando estos ultimos al detectar una tension continua en la salida del amplificador, generalmente por ponerse en cortocircuito los transistores de potencia.
> 
> Otros tipos de proteccion se disparan por circulacion de corriente, por ejemplo, un cortocircuito en tus bafles, hara que circule una corriente mas elevada al valor correspondiente de funcionamiento , desconenctando asi tus parlantes, esta ultima protege al amplificador mas que a tus parlantes!!
> 
> ...



Esto no soluciona nada de lo que dice el amigo porque el quiere que no se quemen por exceso de potencia y cosas similares.pero esto seria mas bien para añadir protecciones al amplficador. aunque tiene su utilidad,no lo niego no es lo que se debe usar para esto que se busca.


----------



## wattalex (Dic 22, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa tu andas buscando  algo  asi  como  un  compresor limitador compuerta
esos hacen  lo que tu  buscas se usan en  audio  profecional  y se ponen antes del  amplificador trae varios ajustes pero  bueno los ajustes son segun las caracteristicas de tus bocinas y de los dbs que dan
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compresor_(sonido)


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 22, 2010)

Chipchip dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría saber como puedo proteger unos altavoces de 6 ohms . . .



Utiliza la "antigua tecnica": con un fusible de 3A.


----------



## Picchip (Ene 10, 2011)

veo que me interesa el tema y quiero saber si los fusibles que dice mandrake no seria malo, porque habrica que cambiarlos cada dos por tres? o no?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 10, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> . . . si los fusibles que dice mandrake no seria  malo . . .



¿Que de malo tiene un fusible?, es una modificacion rapida y sencilla como hacer este calculo:

_*I*_=√(_*P*_/_*Z*_) => _*I*_=√(50W/6Ω) => _*I*_=2,887A

En los almacenes de electronica encontrara fusibles (rapidos o lentos a su gusto) de 3A.



Picchip dijo:


> . . . porque habrica que cambiarlos cada dos por tres? o no? . . .



Esa parte: mi no entender lo que dices . . .


----------

